# router bits and wood



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

My wife wants me to build kitchen cabinet doors with glass inserts. I have as yet to build doors of any kind. Any suggestions on type of wood and how to proceed? Thanks Doyle


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Doyle,

*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums.com community.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doyle, There are many ways to go about building your doors. Are the doors to be painted or stained? What style? As a rule we use rail and stile bits or sets for the frame. The design of the munton strips over the glass(if any) may require a different method. Perhaps you can find a photo of the style door you want or at least a description so we can help you?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Doyle and welcome to the Router Forums.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

*rail and stile*



Mike said:


> Doyle, There are many ways to go about building your doors. Are the doors to be painted or stained? What style? As a rule we use rail and stile bits or sets for the frame. The design of the munton strips over the glass(if any) may require a different method. Perhaps you can find a photo of the style door you want or at least a description so we can help you?


Hi Mike
Thanks for the reply. 
The doors will be painted white, as is the entire kitchen. I was contemplating, rail and stile, this would also provide some practice with these bits. I have never used stile and rail. Until now it has always been hammer and nail. As the doors will be painted, I am at a loss as to which wood to ruin the looks of.
Thanks again.
Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Doyle,
> 
> *W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*


Hi Joe. Thanks for the welcome.
Just how to reply and post in router forums will take me bit. (just a new-be)
Doyle


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hello Doyle and welcome to the Router Forums.


Hi Dave.
so true, I have more scrap than finished work.
Thanks
Doyle


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Doyle said:


> . . .I am at a loss as to which wood to ruin the looks of.
> Thanks again.
> Doyle


There are guys here who have made a LOT more doors than I have but I've made a few and have always had good luck with Poplar.

The wife wanted glass paneled doors in the cabinets of our 1929 bungalow but wanted to match the existing molding. Fortunately it wasn't fancy.

I just made straight edged rails and stiles using half lap joints and then used small quarter round for the front molding and finished off the back with 1/4" square.
After a good coat of primer and some white paint -- matches the old doors pretty well.

I'm eager to work with the rail and stile bits but may wait til I can spring for a 1/2" router.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Doyle said:


> Hi Joe. Thanks for the welcome.
> Just how to reply and post in router forums will take me bit. (just a new-be)
> Doyle


Doyle,

You're getting the hang of it just fine... not so bad... is it?


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> There are guys here who have made a LOT more doors than I have but I've made a few and have always had good luck with Poplar.
> 
> The wife wanted glass paneled doors in the cabinets of our 1929 bungalow but wanted to match the existing molding. Fortunately it wasn't fancy.
> 
> ...


A big Howdy to Drugstore Cowboy.
Thanks for the reply and suggesting poplar for painted stiles and rails. I will give it a try as soon as I find some poplar. The closest place is over 50 miles away and the next place is over 80 miles. The best thing for me to do is save up some $$ and buy enough for several projects. I'm glad I found this forum. So thanks again.
Doyle


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hello Doyle.
Welcome to the Forum. You could also consider using pine. It's relatively inexpensive and can be found just about anywhere.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Doyle,

You may want to also consider using mdf. I'm building a new glass panel cabinet for our bathroom out of mdf and it’s pretty easy to work with and very inexpensive. I still need to apply a couple more coats of finish and the glass panel, but here's a picture of how it looks so far. All together I have about $20 invested in the entire cabinet including the hardware.

Greg


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

You might check out this link for my kitchen/laundry remodel. I decided to use poplar for the rail and stiles and a 1/4" plywood insert for the doors. The drawer fronts are poplar that was trimmed and glued in smaller pieces. I primed the wood with a pigmented shellac and then painted white.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/4230-kitchen-laundry-remodel.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Greg, you must sit and admire that brilliantly made door for hours! I'm sure that I would.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Greg

I will agree that's one FINE looking door and you did a nce job on it...

I'm going to give it a shot just for kicks  
Can't you PLEASE take a snapshot of the inside of the door ?
I just got some new bits and I want to try them out and the door would be a great way to do that... 

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/list.asp?d=20&p=1


Thanks


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Bob,

I’m not exactly the sharpest tool in the shed, but I really got a kick out of calculating the cutter and bushing offsets to make everything line up right.  

The router is still fairly new to me and I really learned a lot while making the door. The back side just has a 1/2” wide x 3/8” deep rebate all the way around the cutout for the glass panel. I’ll take a picture and post it as soon as I get a chance. 

Thanks Harry…when I finally finish the cabinet and install it in the bathroom I’m sure I will have a lot of opportunities to just sit there and admire it  ... 

Greg


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Greg
> 
> I will agree that's one FINE looking door and you did a nce job on it...
> 
> ...


Bob,
here's a picture of the inside of the door.

Greg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank You Greg


That's what I needed 

Bj


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Howdy, Doyle here. I have been perusing the various pages in the router forum. This is really a great place and I have learned allot. Your inputs and ideas have helped me greatly. Now the - 
Continuing saga of "router bits and wood" My darling wife (she who must be obeyed) would like me to use the Single Demountable 1/2" Overlay Hinges from the existing cabinets, on the new doors. Any ideas the whereabouts of such a router bit? I have looked on the internet but no such animal. Thanks and take care.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doyle

You can find what you are looking for at Rockler.com and Also MLCS

Self-closing Single Demountable overlay hinge - 
Heavy Stamped Hinge. 
Partial wraparound.

Antique brass plated finish.

Look of the old fashion hinges for furniture and cabinets.

Requires two screws.

http://www.rockler.com/ecom7/product_details.cfm?offerings_id=11380

Bit # 70185 1/2'' Shank Demountable Hinge Bit

-----------
OR
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...html/pages/bt_keyhl.html#T-slot_cutter_Anchor

-------------


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you BJ. I will give it a try.
I would like to spend more time on the forum AND in my work shop, but there is always something else needing attention. 
Thanks for the tip, take care, Doyle


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Doyle

Have good weekend


----------

